# Fridge & Canopy not working



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

We are off to Spain for a month in 2 weeks and we have 2 major problems with our 747. 

We have the Fiama zip canopy and recently bought the safari room. Having now practiced for about 5 hours putting this up, it doesn't seem to work. We have to have the canopy up pretty high so as to clear the door. When zipping the sides in they don't fit as the canopy is too high and sides then lopsided. If you lower the canopy the shock absorber arm is then too low and you can't open habitation door. We have played around for hours moving the arms etc. and now can't get the canopy to go back in properly. We think possibly the canopy has been put on mh too low.

As if that isn't enough, electrics plugged in and now fridge isn't working. We have switched it over to gas to check whether it will work off gas. All other electrics working.

We go away in 2 weeks and are struggling to find the time to take it back to Portsmouth to sort out problems.

Any advice gratefully received.
Thanks
Kirsty


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Willows18 said:


> We have played around for hours moving the arms etc. and now can't get the canopy to go back in properly. We think possibly the canopy has been put on mh too low. Kirsty


Hi Kirsty

I don't have a safari/privacy room on my awning so cannot help there ( and it is an Omnistore too :roll: ) , but I have seen awnings that will not roll right back in before...it can be because when you rolled it right out you then wound it back in the wrong way...In other words it may be wound onto the roller in the wrong direction.

Mike


----------

